

Silicon Valley's Billionaire Bullies - rmah
http://www.breakingviews.com/silicon-valleys-undeserved-moral-exceptionalism/21005519.article

======
AJ007
While the premiss of this column is nearly right, the arguments are wrong.

Rather than being guilty of "Exploitative manufacturing" (cheap labor that out
pays the median income many times over), "Indifference to Copyright" (making
things easy to find), "Disregard for privacy" (making money from advertising
from people who don't take easy steps to block tracking and ads), "Crony
Capitalism" (fighting off harmful legislation written by other industries'
lobbyists), and "The Murdoch Model" (selling shares in a company no one is
being forced to purchase), I propose that they are guilty of other real
crimes:

-Collusion on hiring & wages (already proven)

-The formation of a patent cartel which virtually eliminates tiny companies from becoming meaningful competitors or serving comparative services.

